
Jail time in Thailand Part 1 - rhlala
http://conscious-life.org/jail-time-thailand-part-1/
======
reustle
If you buy illegal drugs in a country with a government like Thailand's,
you're asking for a bad time. I've spent over 5 months around TH with no
problems at all, as have many of my friends. On top of that, Phuket is a
terrible cesspool of scammers and partying tourists and should be avoided at
all costs. Try a nearby smaller town if you're going for the nature. He gets
no sympathy from me, but thanks for the story.

~~~
kyriakos
I'm planning to visit Thailand and I'm mainly interested in the scenery and
nature. Since you had the experience what would be a good town to visit?

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
I recommend steering clear of Phuket as well but there are some nice places
down around that area. You can grab a ferry over to Ko Phi Phi for a day trip,
there are a few nice islands around there. And if you want to stay somewhere
nice and quiet grab a ferry across to Ko Lanta for a few days. Awesome wee
island, nice and relaxed with bugger all to do, grab a scooter for a few days.
You can do a lap in an hour or two.

------
kyriakos
You should read up on the law differences on everyday things in countries you
are visiting before going there. Avoid breaking the law at all costs as a
foreigner, cause even in more 'civilised' places going through the legal
system isn't pleasant.

This guy broke the law, maybe he got scammed by corrupt police but he wouldn't
have been in the first place if he abided by the law.

------
pvinis
Besides the read being about an interesting experience that not many people
will have, I hated the typos and the bottom social-chaos-bar.

------
rhlala
Part two with more burocracy details: [http://conscious-life.org/jail-time-
thailand-part-2/](http://conscious-life.org/jail-time-thailand-part-2/)

------
macarthy12
Obviously s complete idiot breaking the law in a foreign land.

~~~
rhlala
Yes, not easy when you see your friend doing it as a standard thing

